# Incase sonic headphones.



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone own a pair of these? When I hook it up to my nexus, everything works (play pause skip and microphone) but the volume up and down. Anyone else use them on their android?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

